# Double dipping into the honey jar...



## Capps (Jul 21, 2012)

So, I want to get to the bottom of this... does anyone else wonder:

If honey is indeed antibacterial, do I have to use a clean spoon into the honey jar? Can I just double dip? This could save on a lot of spoon washing! 

Angie


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you chug milk right out of the jug? 


You could put your honey in a squeeze dispenser and _dispense_ with spoons altogether!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

antibacterial does not mean it is antiviral; no it wont disinfect ebola! I have my own honey jar ( last years that is getting quite slushy so you can really pile it on) that is admittedly a bit crummie! I put a squeeze bottle out for company though.


----------



## busybeeapiaries (Apr 9, 2014)

Hum, well honey is great for cuts and stuff but, I do not think i would use a dirty spoon to spread it. Yes, it is probably ok if its just honey but, honey loses its antibacterial properties when the moister content gets to high. that said , and this is a kicker, honey attracts moister so, if you put an open jar of honey, (or your spoon, hint hint) in a room where the humidity was high, the honey absorbs the moister in the air and therefore could lose its antibacterial properties.
I myself would rather just keep it clean and forgo any ify'ness.


----------



## Capps (Jul 21, 2012)

LOL, well I don't love milk as much as honey

Enjoyed the responses. I suppose I'll have to get a clean spoon for seconds (or squeeze bottle).


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

My girls hate it that I use my honey dipper to stir my coffee every cup. And I tell them that I have been doing it long than they have been around. An that includes my wife. 
David


----------



## Maybeemila (9 mo ago)

Capps said:


> So, I want to get to the bottom of this... does anyone else wonder:
> 
> If honey is indeed antibacterial, do I have to use a clean spoon into the honey jar? Can I just double dip? This could save on a lot of spoon washing!
> 
> Angie



It’s 4am in the states and I’ve got a sore throat and no energy to get to the kitchen to get a new spoon for the honey from my neighbor’s hives. So I’m googling…what will happen to the honey since I’m double dipping while sick?


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Maybeemila said:


> It’s 4am in the states and I’ve got a sore throat and no energy to get to the kitchen to get a new spoon for the honey from my neighbor’s hives. So I’m googling…what will happen to the honey since I’m double dipping while sick?


it will over time be ate up. depending on the dip rate.

GG


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Maybeemila said:


> what will happen to the honey since I’m double dipping while sick?


Nothing will happen to the honey.
It is just an "eek" factor and nothing more.


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

This is like the 3 second rule for dropped food......


----------

